
Apple ordered to pay $502.6M to VirnetX after jury finds patent infringement - fourmii
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/apple-ordered-to-pay-502-6m-to-virnetx-after-jury-finds-patent-infringement/
======
jackbrown77
I guess in the year 2012 samsung paid off a $1.05 billion to Apple, now its
Apple's turn to pay someone else.

~~~
stephenr
Apple and Samsung both make, market and sell physical products, and both hold
patents, design patents, etc on the products they put to market.

VirnetX makes nothing and does nothing but sue other companies.

They're the patent equivalent of domain squatters, who, as I found out
recently, _really_ hate the term domain squatters.

